# Medical Billing/Coder Needed



## weaverjlweaver@aol.com (Apr 24, 2014)

A Multi Specialty practice in Myrtlr Beach, SC looking for experience Medical Billing and Coder. Must have experience in coding, billing, collections and the ability to multi task. Specialize  in Orthpaedics, Pain Management, Podiatry. Please email resume to jweaver@carolinaortho.org.


----------



## thelma_s78@yahoo.com (Apr 25, 2014)

Is this a remote position?


----------



## dovekrn (Apr 25, 2014)

*experienced*

I have experience you are seeking but live in MS.  Is this a remote position?


----------



## dottielou37 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is this full time or part-time, and could this be a remote position?


----------



## twizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Amazing the poster hasn't replied to any of the questions posed so far.


----------



## jennylynh (Apr 28, 2014)

Wassock - It's amazing how many people I see reply to these and not even email.  I emailed the employer and that's how I found out they are NOT considering remote candidates.  People, start emailing and doing what the employer says to do!!!


----------



## shandellw (Apr 28, 2014)

jennylynh said:


> Wassock - It's amazing how many people I see reply to these and not even email.  I emailed the employer and that's how I found out they are NOT considering remote candidates.  People, start emailing and doing what the employer says to do!!!




I too wish more people could grasp how important following instructions are to not only securing a position, but, also finding out more information regarding the specifics of a position. If the employer requests applicants forward an email for consideration, that means you do NOT need to post in an open forum. Send the required information using the specified method of communication.


----------

